# حل المشاكل الزوجية المستعصية



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

حل المشاكل الزوجية المستعصية​
يُعد الزواج مشروعاً إلهياً قام الله بتنفيذه منذ بدء الخليقة عندما خلق الإنسان. فالحياة الزوجية في الواقع هي عمل الله في الإنسان. لذا يعتبر الزواج من الأسس المهمة في حياة الفرد والمجتمع، وقد قدم الكتاب المقدس صورة رائعة عن الزواج والعائلة وكيفية إنجاحها واستمرارها. ولكن نجاح الزواج لا يأتي بالتمني، بل بالاجتهاد والعمل الدؤوب المستمر لإيجاد علاقات ناجحة مبنية على الحب والمسامحة والغفران والمودة والتعاطف والتقدير والرضا. كيف إذاً نتعامل مع المشاكل في الحياة الزوجية؟ الخطوة الأولى تكمن في فهمك لنفسك، ففهم طبيعة بشريتنا مهمة في فهم معنى الزواج. ففي محاولتك لفهم نفسك وفهم شريك حياتك عليك أن تضع بعض الحقائق والأسس في عين الاعتبار، وأول هذه الحقائق هو حتمية وجود الاختلاف سواء في طريقة التفكير أو التصرف أو طريقة العمل بين الذكر والأنثى. وقد دلت دراسات أن هذا الاختلاف ناتج عن الفرق في التركيب العصبي والهرموني بين الجنسين. فأنت قد تفكر في موضوع ما بطريقة معينة ويكون لك رأيك الشخصي فيه، بينما شريك حياتك يكون له رأي آخر. وهكذا نجد هذه الاختلافات تمتد لتشمل الكثير من نواحي الحياة. فإذا لم تفهم ذلك فإنك قد تظن أن هذا الشخص ربما ليس هو الشخص المناسب لك، أو قد تظن بعد الزواج أن اختيارك كان خاطئاً. الخطوة الثانية هي التواصل المستمر بين الطرفين.فالتواصل هو الطريقة التي تبنى عليها العلاقات. فالأشخاص الناجحون في فن التواصل هم أولئك القادرون على إرسال واستقبال المشاعر والأفكار والمعاني. فإذا ما كنت تهتم لأمر شخص فأنت بالتأكيد ستبحث عن جميع السبل والوسائل في محاولة التواصل معه. إن الأخطاء في فهم الزوجين لبعضهما تقع عندما يكون للكلام أو التصرف المُرسَل أكثر من معنى. فالمستمع قد يفسر هذه التصرفات بطريقة غير صحيحة ومغايرة لقصد شريك الحياة. ومن هنا تأتي المشاكل، فأنت قد تسيء فهم شريك حياتك عندما تكون غاضباً. فالكلمات قد تأخذ منحناً آخر وتفسر تفسيراً سلبياً. ومن الحقائق الواضحة أنه كلما تشاجر شركاء الحياة ازداد سوء الفهم بينهما لعدم قدرتهما على التفكير بصورة صحيحة عند الغضب. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "البغضة تهيج خصومات، والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب".(أمثال 12:10). قد تتأزم المشاكل الزوجية أحياناً إلى درجة مستعصية جداً فيها لايستطيع الزوجان التواصل معاً؛ وعندها يكون من المُفيد الاستعانة بالمشورة الزوجية المتخصصة، وذلك بعد أن جرّب الزوجان كل الطرق المتوفرة لحل هذه المشاكل بينهما. ولكن يجب أخذ الحذر عند الاستعانة بآخرين إذ يجب أن تكون هذه المشورة كما سبق وذكرنا من شخص متخصص وحيادي وموضوعي. كما ويجب أن يتفق الطرفان معاً على اتخاذ مثل هذه الخطوة. وفي الختام، قد يظن البعض أن الحل النهائي للمشاكل الزوجية المستعصية هو الطلاق، ولكن نظرة الكتاب المقدس للطلاق مختلفة. ففي الأيام الأولى من الحياة البشرية وضع الله خطة رائعة للبشر قائلاً : " ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له مُعيناً نظيره". لقد خلق الله الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى يلائم أحدهما الآخر جسدياً وعاطفياً وفكرياً وروحياً. ثم تضيف كلمة الله مبدأ من المبادئ الأولى للكتاب المقدس " لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2). ويتحدث الرب يسوع عن الزواج قائلاً : "فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (مرقس 9:10). وكتب الرسول بولس تحت إلهام الروح القدس " وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم، لا أنا بل الرب، أن لا تفارق المرأة رجلها... ولا يترك الرجل امرأته" (1كورنثوس 10:7-11). فمن الواضح أن الله قصد أن تكون علاقاتنا الزوجية والعائلية قوية تتسم بالمحبة والديمومة وتعكس وحدة الله نفسه. ودعنا ولا ننسى بأن الزواج السعيد هو الزواج المبني على أساس متين "إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون" (مزمور 1:127).​
منقول​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2009)

> ننسى بأن الزواج السعيد هو الزواج المبني على أساس متين "إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون" (مزمور 1:127).


 
موضوع راااااااااااااائع كالعاده 

شكرااااااااااااا نهيسى لمجهودك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل ولكن انا لي راي في حكاية لما يبقي فية مشاكل نستعين باخر لحل المشكل
انا اري ان اللي بيدخل بيبوظ الدنيا اكتر

وبشوف انهم يفضلو يحاولو  حل مشكلاتهم بنفسهم دون تدخل اي فرد 
وان افضل طريقة لحل المشكلات انهم يجلسوا سويا بهدوء للنقاش وحل مشكلاتهم معا​*


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

> "إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون" (مزمور 1:127).



مرسي يانهيسي كتير بجد موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مايو 2009)

النهيسى2 قال:


> الموضوع جميل وكما قال الكتاب المقدس انة لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ولكنى اتسال اليس هناك مشاكل اخرى يستحيل معها العيش بين الزوجين وخاصه بالنسبة للرجل اذا اهانته زوجته فهنا يستحيل على الرجل ان يعاشر من اهانته وهنا يجب ان يفكر الرجل على اى طريقه يحصل بها على الطلاق حتى لو غير مذهبه او حتى دينه وتكون السبب هم الاباء الاساقفة وشكر وارجو الرد لو هناك رد



*كلامك مش سليم 
احنا مسيحين والهنا حطلنا نظام وهو شريعة الزوجة الواحدة 
مش اي خلاف يحصل نقول هنغير المذهب الديني علشان نطلق 
ومش هعلق علي جملة حتي يغير دينة دي
اللي يغير دينة علشان يطلق دة ميبقاش بني ادم سوري دا يبقي حاجة تانية 
حتي لو كانت حياتة فظيعة لا تحتمل
الشهدا زمان كانو بيتعصرو في معاصر ويتمشط جسمة باسنان حديد ويتغلو في الزيت المغلي ومكنوش بيفرطو في ايمانهم واحنا نقول هسيب ديني علشان مش مرتاح في جوازتي !!!!!!
حتي لو كانت الحياة صعبة مع شريك الحياة اللي طلع نصيبك معاة اصبر وصلي واطلب من ربنا انة يغير صفاتة واحتمل صليبك
والمحبة تحتمل كثيرا وتتاني وترفق 
سوري علي الاطالة​*


----------



## نورا ميلاد (6 مايو 2009)

الحب والتفاهم والحوار والصبر هما من اسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة


----------



## yoyononom (8 مايو 2009)

تعبنا يا يسوع شهواتنا وانانيتنا قتلتنا انت وحدك حاسس بينا وبمشاكلنا نرمي همومنا تحت رجليك انت تغسل قلوبنا وتنقيها


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب النهيسي..
مع كثرة المشاكل التي تحدث بين الزوجين .. سواء نتيجه سوء فهم أو غيره من الأمور ، من الأفضل عدم دخول أي شخص من الأخرين للصلح بين الطرفين - حتى ولو كان من أقرب الناس لهما..
على سبيل المثال .. عند وقوع مشكله كبيره بين الزوجين .. لدرجة اساءة أحد الزوجين للأخر .. وتدخل أحد الأشخاص للصلح فيما بينهما ، ومع مرور الوقت تم الصلح بين الزوجين ، فسيكون بكل تأكيد أن ذلك الشخص بالنسبه لهما هو (( المشكله الأكبر )) التي حدثت بينهما .. 
ولذلك .. نسمع دائما مقولة (( المشاكل التي تحدث داخل باب المنزل - لايجب أن تخرج منه أبدا ))

الأخ النهيسي 2 


> الموضوع جميل وكما قال الكتاب المقدس انة لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ولكنى اتسال اليس هناك مشاكل اخرى يستحيل معها العيش بين الزوجين وخاصه بالنسبة للرجل اذا اهانته زوجته فهنا يستحيل على الرجل ان يعاشر من اهانته وهنا يجب ان يفكر الرجل على اى طريقه يحصل بها على الطلاق حتى لو غير مذهبه او حتى دينه وتكون السبب هم الاباء الاساقفة وشكر وارجو الرد لو هناك رد



كلامك متناقض .. فاما أن تكون مع تعاليم الانجيل أو لا تكن .. 
فالأباء الأساقفه لم يقوموا بتشريع الزوجه الواحده .. بل الله هو الذي وضع هذا السر المقدس



> لماذا كانت شريعه الزوجة الواحدة فتكون الاجابه انة فى البدايه خلق اللة ادم وحواءوتزاوجو وتناسلو لكن بمن تزوج الابناء لكل من ادم وحواء فقد تزاوج الاخوة والاخوات اى بمعنى اخر تزوج الاخ باختة وانجب منها فهل من الحلال زواج الاخوه فيكون الرد انة لا يوجد على وجة الارض سواهم اى ان الضرورات التى هى التناسل وتعمير الارض يبيح المحظورات التى هى زواج الاخ باخته



الأمر مختلف بالنسبه لشريعة الزوجه الواحده يا زميل 
فلم يكتف الإنسان بالنزول من سمو البتولية إلى عفة الزواج الواحد، بل تدرج البعض إلى تعدد الزوجات (تكوين19:4)، وبدأت الشهوة الجسدية تسيطر على الرجال " فرأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات " فاتخذوا لأنفسهم نساء منكل ما اختاروا" (تكوين2:6)، ويصف الكتاب الحالة السيئة التى وصلت إليها البشرية فيقول " ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر فى الأرض، وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم... فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذى خلقته" (تكوين7،5:6). وكان الطوفان...
والدليل على ذلك .. عندما أتي الكتبة والفريسيون يسألون السيد المسيح عن الطلاق ليجربوه، قال لهم "إن موسي من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا" (متي 19: 18) يفهم من هذا ضمناً أن السيد المسيح يهمه أن ترجع الأمور إلي ما كانت عليه منذ البدء. إن النظام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية منذ البدء لم يكن هكذا" (متي 19: 18) يفهم من هذا ضمنا أن السيد المسيح يهم أن ترجع الأمور إلي ما كانت عليه منذ البدء. لأن النظام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية منذ البدء. كان هو النظام الصالح له، وإذا حادت البشرية عنه كان يجب آن ترجع إليه " من البدء " ذكرها السيد المسيح كذلك في اول حزمه مع الكتبة والفريسين (متي 19: 4).

هذا هو الزواج المسيحى:

"أ" اثنان فقط ذكر وأنثى.

"ب" يجمعهما الله.

"ج" فى وحدة عجيبة لا يصبحان فيها اثنين بل واحد.

"د" ولا يستطيع إنسان أن يفرقهما.


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي أخي على الموضوع المهم ....وفعلا" ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناؤون ....اذا الرب غير موجود في البيت أكيد رح يكون خلافات ونزاعات وممكن تصل لحد الأنفصال .لكن الحياة الزوجية برفقة الرب حتى لو فيها خلافات في وجهات النظر لكنها حلها بسيط وغير معقد..


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------

